# Fursona + Other Animal Characters (WIP) - Don't post until stated...



## Stella-Song (Jan 20, 2013)

blah


----------



## Retro (Jan 20, 2013)

dafuq


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 20, 2013)

Man you have a 'sona for every occasion huh? 

Merida is pretty cool, I like her a lot. But why does she have so many zodiac signsss?


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh I see. I enjoy zodiac stuff, but I never learned about all the rising/moon stuff. I only know that I'm a Virgo. I have a soft spot for griffons and yours is quite cool. 

Also I just followed you on the tumbls


----------

